# POLL: Pierre Trudeau is the #1 worst Canadian?



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2007)

http://www.cky.com/

Do you agree with the Beaver Magazine on-line poll that found Pierre Trudeau is the #1 worst Canadian?
   
I agree - 41% 
I disagree - 59%


----------



## Spencer100 (31 Jul 2007)

Couldn't agree more  >


----------



## Bane (31 Jul 2007)

That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I can understand that some dislike him, with perhaps ample reason, but worst Canadian ever? Please.


----------



## McG (31 Jul 2007)

I'd think Bernardo should be sitting higher on the list than any Trudeau.


----------



## Remius (31 Jul 2007)

Agreed.  That poll is retarded.  It wasn't done scientifically to begin with.  In fact the number two guy is some no name punk band leader that the locals in winnipeg tried to throw in there for fun.   :

I don't really like Celine Dion but why would she even be on that list?


----------



## DualCore (31 Jul 2007)

"Just watch me?"

the Salmon Arm Salute, the pirouette, the starvation of the Canadian Forces, the rabid anti-Americanism, the dictatorship of the dopey old men of the courts (the gang most famous for the "women are NOT people" decision), the restart of Lord Durham's "civilizing of the French" strategy, ...

We watched, and now its  "Game Over, You Lose".

... even as the Beaver editorial board prefer to call John A. MacDonald the Worst Canadian.  It seems there are still a few people still on the epic Trudeau Tenure program.


----------



## McG (31 Jul 2007)

. . . and maybe that guy who helped build Saddam's super cannon.


----------



## Genetk44 (1 Aug 2007)

MCG said:
			
		

> . . . and maybe that guy who helped build Saddam's super cannon.



Gerald Bull....the guy was apparently a genius in his field...he probably wouldn't have gone to work for Saddam if he had gotten some support from our government and DND....he did a hell of a job improveing the South Africans' artillery....could have been ours instead.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (1 Aug 2007)

Dont forget leaving his legacy behind in the form of Jean Cretien, (and if anyone read Jack Granastien's book the sole attempted assasin of the CF)

The book "Who Killed The Canadian Military"


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Aug 2007)

As a kid growing up in the 1960's when PET came to Regina in 1968, the local women seemed almost in a trans with him, screaming in such a panic like he was the 5th Beatle  : . My older sister came home screaming that she actually touched him in a public appearance downtown. Hummmm  Trudeaumania was born. all that fuddleduddle, and the rest of it. Then there was his Maggie in her Studio 54 days. Need I say more.

As a PM I found him not too appetising to say the least, and with his political views, his refusal to fight for his country in WWII for example, gave him a very bad taste in most veterans mouths. Then there was the destruction of our military forces.

I don't know if he is/was the worst Canuck, but he ranks in the top few in my books, and in the political catagory, he would be even worse than Joe Who? 

BTW, what ever happened to Joe Who anyways?

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## zipperhead_cop (1 Aug 2007)

Probably not the worst Canadian, but nice to see people stop posthumously blowing him.  Hopefully that mountain was not renamed.   :
Now Taliban Jack.  That is one piss poor Canadian.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Aug 2007)

Taliban Jack, he is too is a shocker, but politically he is a fart in a Saskatchewan wind storm.


----------



## Greymatters (3 Aug 2007)

Too many others out there who were and are far worse.  Even if you stick to just politicians there are a lot more out with with dirty hands.


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Aug 2007)

But not many who have done more damage.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (3 Aug 2007)

Worst Canadian ever?  No.

Worst PM in living memory?  By far.  Maybe the worst PM ever.


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (4 Aug 2007)

Worst PM maybe, but not worst Canadian. Paul Bernardo or Conrad Black should be more eligible.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

Conrad Black?? for what exactly what the last government did, a little fraud here and there??


----------



## Reccesoldier (4 Aug 2007)

Paul Bernardo was a sick puppy but his effect on the nation was negligible, non-existent even.

Conrad Black is NOT a Canadian.  By his own request he gave up his Canadian citizenship, good riddance.

As far as negative effect on Canada, reducing the nation from a true middle power and a nation that did indeed punch above it's weight on the world stage, the NEP and the rest of his socialist schemes True-dope gets my vote hands down


----------



## Old Naval Guard (31 Jul 2010)

Trudeau a bad Canadain no. He was a great poltican,a good Peacetime PM. He simply did not see the need for the Canadain Forces, which in my humble view was his greatest failing. He used the Military (ie The War Measures Act 1970) for his own needs while Running down the Military. The manpower cuts fo the early 1970s. The loss of HMCS Bonaventure, the cut backs to 4 Brigade in Germany as well as the Air Division in NATO, while cutting Air defence resources in North America. He simply did what most Canadains would have wanted done anyhow in the 1970s. He tried in the early 1980s in small does with New Leapord tanks, Armoued vechiles, the F-18 ,and  New figates for the Navy. He certainley left his mark on the Country and the Forces. As to good or bad I would say its a draw. However what Paul hellyer :evil: did to the Canadain forces....a whole other story


----------



## Neill McKay (31 Jul 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> I'd think Bernardo should be sitting higher on the list than any Trudeau.



That was the very name that came to my mind as well.

Well, any murderer or rapist, really.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2010)

Nothing like resurrecting a three year old post.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Aug 2010)

Funny, we were ripping on PET not that long ago though.
For long lasting negative effects on our country which will resonate for years, borne of arrogance and shortsightedness I wouldn't feel bad giving him that label.  Maybe make it more accurate, something like "Worst Noncriminal Canadian of Influence".  He definitely has a shot at that title.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Aug 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Funny, we were ripping on PET not that long ago though.
> For long lasting negative effects on our country which will resonate for years, borne of arrogance and shortsightedness I wouldn't feel bad giving him that label.  Maybe make it more accurate, something like "Worst Noncriminal Canadian of Influence".  He definitely has a shot at that title.




Bullshit.  

He was the Greatest PM we have had, and his leadership, and Ideas have resonated, and will resonate, what Canada is.  Tell me what Canadian PM has molded Canada, as much as he has, in the last century.

dileas

tess


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Mackenzie-King


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Mackenzie-King



hmmm. May I ask why?

dileas

tess


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Well he brought about the UN and Canada's role in the world (that is too often applied in these times as our Forces only role). He steered Canada through WW2, and the recession that followed.


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Aug 2010)

Mustn't leave out Lester B. Pearson. So much accomplished, even before becoming PM. And as PM, got a LOT of things done with a minority gov't.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Well he brought about the UN and Canada's role in the world (that is too often applied in these times as our Forces only role).



Correction to my last this was the work of Pearson


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Well he brought about the UN and Canada's role in the world (that is too often applied in these times as our Forces only role). He steered Canada through WW2, and the recession that followed.



And he introduced Conscription, then backed down when high casualty rates made the Canadian public rebel (not only in Quebec), throwing military leaders' numbers out the window.  Then there was unemployment insurance, God bless him.....

Next.


dileas

tess


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

I take it you have been a benefactor of EI.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Aug 2010)

Ooh, ooh... don't forget the NEP!  True dough will be loved forever out here because of that little gem of socialist policy.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

ARRRRGH, now this Alberta Boy is angry again. :threat:


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2010)

Imagine how angry you'd be if you were a Newfoundlander.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> I take it you have been a benefactor of EI.



Never.

dileas

tess


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

I don't even want to think about that one.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Aug 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Never.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Well, I have, and if it weren't for EI, I'd be living in my truck right now.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Never.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



I've taken it only once, and that was for Parental benefits. Which I strongly encourage all pers to take if they can.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Aug 2010)

Yes, yes,

And that was the initiate for Social welfare in Canada. 

Yet we call Trudeau the left wing Socialist....

dileas

tess


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Aug 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Yet we call Trudeau the left wing Socialist....




Because all the left-wing socialists I know wear leather coats and drive red sports-cars  :

Politics is just lose-lose. No matter what you do, some people will love you, and others will hate you. You'll have more crap thrown at you than Jane Goodall, and you're expected to just smile and keep kissing babies. No wonder Hillier is so adament about staying out of that concert hall....


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Aug 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Because all the left-wing socialists I know wear leather coats and drive red sports-cars  :
> 
> Politics is just lose-lose. No matter what you do, some people will love you, and others will hate you. You'll have more crap thrown at you than Jane Goodall, and you're expected to just smile and keep kissing babies. No wonder Hillier is so adament about staying out of that concert hall....



uhm, yah. (I am lost in your post...it is....hazy)

Wasn't he made CDS under a Liberal Government??


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Aug 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> uhm, yah. (I am lost in your post...it is....hazy)
> 
> Wasn't he made CDS under a Liberal Government??




My point was that no matter what a politician does, he WILL be wrong in someone's mind, and as a result *MUST* be villified. I'm not knocking any Parties. As for Trudeau, he was a brilliant and effective leader. He was able to capture peoples' hearts, minds, and imaginations. I may not agree with a piece or 2 of the legislation passed under his tenure, but I'm not saying he was a garbage PM, or was the number one worst canadian. I happen to admire LBP more than PET, but that's like saying I prefer beer over scotch.


My point about Hillier has nothing to do with the Liberals. I'm saying that with the amount of mudslinging political leaders have to endure, it's no wonder he maintains that we're not going to be seeing his name on any ballots in the near future.


Sorry for the overly metaphorical mini-rant.


----------



## Pusser (3 Aug 2010)

With the possible exception of Louis St Laurent, you would be hard pressed to find any 20th Century PM who didn't do something that somebody didn't like.  King tended to dither and pander to the polls too much.  He spent much of WW2 trying to remind Canadians that he was actually the PM (not Churchill).  Diefenbaker also dithered too much and cancelled the Arrow project.  Pearson introduced the Maple Leaf Flag (which I personally think was a good thing, but there are some folks who still complain about it 45 years later) and killed the RCN, RCAF and Canadian Army.  Clark embarrassed the country by attempting to move our embassy in Isreal to Jerusalem.  It is now coming to light that Mulroney was a bit of a crook.

You can pick apart the tenure of any PM to find negative things.  I will never forgive Trudeau for gutting the CF the way he did, but he does deserve some credit for overhauling the Criminal Code (when he was Minister of Justice) and although he is often accused of being pro-Quebec, he was in fact, very much against any special treatment for Quebec.  Trudeau was by no means the worst Canadian ever and he was not even the worst PM.  I'm inclined to say that title is a tie between Mulroney and Chretien.  In retrospect, we can see that both were two-faced crooks who were more concerned with their egos than they were about what was best for the country.  Mulroney jumped in bed with the separatists (including Lucien Bouchard who was the biggest two-faced, traitorous, lying bastard* of them all) and what Chretien did to Paul Martin is absolutely inexcusable.

*the English language does not have words adequate enough to fully describe the enmity I have for this man.


----------



## armychick2009 (3 Aug 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> I'd think Bernardo should be sitting higher on the list than any Trudeau.



I was just gonna say, Bernardo & Pig Killer Picton would be my #1 and 2 respectively.... very close to a tie, and then whats-her-face Karla Homolka...


----------



## armychick2009 (3 Aug 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Well, I have, and if it weren't for EI, I'd be living in my truck right now.



Amen. As an ex-military wife who followed my spouse to support him and his role in the military, this was essential for my survival as I relocated to an area with an incredible amount of high-unemployment...


----------



## mariomike (3 Aug 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> I was just gonna say, Bernardo & Pig Killer Picton would be my #1 and 2 respectively.... very close to a tie, and then whats-her-face Karla Homolka...



I could go a little further back in time to Saul Betesh and Robert Kribs. Their crime is largely forgotten now, but it created the most intense scenes of public grief, and grief turned to anger, that I ever witnessed in-person. 15,000 people marched from City Hall to Queen's Park. It was mass hysteria. A lot of massage studios got closed down fast on the Yonge Street Strip.
As far as I know, 33 years later, those guys are still in penitentiary.


----------



## farmer 1 (2 Feb 2011)

"From a Military" point of view I would say he rates well up there and should be in the running.
However, there are many more "#1 worst Canadians" around, most recently that piece of crap now in Kingston who should have went before the Firing squad for killing one of his own let alone the rest of his activities.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Feb 2011)

Seems like everyone her is getting wrapped up over nothing. On-line polls and in no-way can be considered to be scientific and should be ignored.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Feb 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Seems like everyone her is getting wrapped up over nothing. On-line polls and in no-way can be considered to be scientific and should be ignored.



Only the necroposters seem to care.


----------



## Haletown (2 Feb 2011)

Turdoh gets my vote.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Feb 2011)

farmer 1 said:
			
		

> "From a Military" point of view I would say he rates well up there and should be in the running.
> However, there are many more "#1 worst Canadians" around, most recently that piece of crap now in Kingston who should have went before the Firing squad for killing one of his own let alone the rest of his activities.



"From a Military" point of view??  Why?  Because he streamlined it?  He was one of few that actually used the military for actions within this country, to quell rebellion.

Are you saying our Military is weaker now, because of him?  If not, what PM fixed after the fact?

"From a Military" point of view....I shall retire to Bedlham....

dileas

tess


----------



## littleprairie (20 Apr 2011)

We won Quebec by Trudeau's gentlemanly generosity through bilingualism. The rest are arrogant. But we became burdened with debt.
 2-1=1. He earned some points. "There are no communists nor socialists in ______"-W.E.


----------



## MJP (20 Apr 2011)

littleprairie said:
			
		

> We won Quebec by Trudeau's gentlemanly generosity through bilingualism. The rest are arrogant. But we became burdened with debt.
> 2-1=1. He earned some points. "There are no communists nor socialists in ______"-W.E.



I am curious how exactly we won Quebec through the Official Languages Act pushed through by Trudeau?  They in my opinion have abjectly rejected it through their own  laws adopted just a few short years later.   Their Official Language Act (Bill 22) and the Charter of the French Language (Bill 101) leaves little doubt in my mind that the appeasement and bowing down for Quebec in the 60's and 70's only strengthened their resolve to push the rest of Canada around.


----------



## VinceW (20 Apr 2011)

That POS supported the Soviet Union in our battle with them he was the biggest traitor wannabe Soviet we ever had,burn in your special place in hell.
Oh and thanks for the debt you facsist loving putz.


----------



## littleprairie (21 Apr 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> I am curious how exactly we won Quebec through the Official Languages Act pushed through by Trudeau?  They in my opinion have abjectly rejected it through their own  laws adopted just a few short years later.   Their Official Language Act (Bill 22) and the Charter of the French Language (Bill 101) leaves little doubt in my mind that the appeasement and bowing down for Quebec in the 60's and 70's only strengthened their resolve to push the rest of Canada around.



The federal government won some sympahizers in the immigrant community during the first and second referendum. They just cannot be taken for granted. Wisdom lies in the electorate.


----------

